# moving to tala pathos



## scotslass85 (Apr 5, 2010)

myself and my partner are looking to move over from uk to cyprus next year as we love the country so much we are looking at tala in pathos , i am just doing lots of research at the moment i am looking for as much information as i can on how much there is to do in tala is there local ammenities close by etc. any information would be most appreciated
thanks


----------



## scotslass85 (Apr 5, 2010)

and also is there good night life ie bars and resturaunts in tala


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

scotslass85 said:


> and also is there good night life ie bars and resturaunts in tala


It depends what you mean by night life. There are restaurants and bars to go for a nice meal or drink but there are no night clubs or music venues. For that you need to go to Coral Bay or Tombs of the Kings Road.

As for local amenities, there are more and more shops opening in Tala. There are kiosks, a bakery, a pharmacy, a bank etc. 
It is not far to Papantonios supermarket in Chloraka and there are some god shops near that too.

By the way it is Paphos not Pathos. Pronounced Pafos.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## scotslass85 (Apr 5, 2010)

thak you so much for info is coral bay etc near from tala


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

scotslass85 said:


> thak you so much for info is coral bay etc near from tala


Coral Bay is 7 or 8 minutes drive from Tala. When you drop down the hill from Kissonerga to Coral Bay the view of the Bay is spectacular.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Tala*



scotslass85 said:


> myself and my partner are looking to move over from uk to cyprus next year as we love the country so much we are looking at tala in pathos , i am just doing lots of research at the moment i am looking for as much information as i can on how much there is to do in tala is there local ammenities close by etc. any information would be most appreciated
> thanks


Hello,

I live in Tala and it has many places to eat and drink, If you want more it is a small drive down the hill to Paphos or Coral Bay where there is a bit more night life but not where i would like to be full time, It is better to live away from the noise and just visit when needed.
There is a Doctors, Dentist, Chemist and what ever is needed close by. It has started to get quite busy here in the last few years . It is a good mixture of Cypriot and English people in Tala. 
Just make sure you do all your homework and paperwork about where you want to live here before you arrive and you should be stress free !!
Hope all goes well.

Fred.


----------

